# Artful Dissembler



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

My Pygocentrus ternetzi piranha are a lovely looking piranha with a yellow belly 
and matte silver-grey. I am very very happy with him/her.

Pygocentrus ternetzi are very aggressive in there natural state.
S/he came to my house last Sunday, and s/he has never shown such behavior at my home, yet. But, my friend saw he's
waited for the opportune moment to eat my friend's finger in the shop, 
when he's put his hand besides of this ternetzi's tank.
It happend nothing, my friend noticed it soon and he withdrew his hand 
from the tank. He was lucky.
Pygocentrus ternetzi and great care should be taken in handling, when I've heard
that story.











Still being Artful Dissembler at the moment!
BUT! I won't be deceived by You beautiful thing!

:whistling2:


----------

